# [ISPConfig 3] Feld "Apache Direktiven" verbreitern/vergrößern



## magenbrot (20. Mai 2009)

Hi,

kann man das Feld für die Apache Direktiven in den Siteeinstellungen irgendwie größer machen? Ich habe mal naiv im Template die Breite umgestellt, das hatte aber keinen Effekt.

Gruß,
magenbrot


----------



## Till (20. Mai 2009)

Sollte über Ändern des Templates gehen. Kann aber auch sein dass Du noch irgendwas im css anpassen musst.


----------

